# Can't open files outside of Photoshop into the program



## JPigford (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay...not sure my title made much sense. Either way, here's my situation. Say I'm in Finder and have a PSD file (or JPG, or any file for that matter) that I'm wanting to open in Photoshop. I right-click to bring up my option menu and I choose to open it with Photoshop. Problem is, Photoshop won't open it. I have to actually go into Photoshop and open the file from inside Photoshop. Any ideas? Hope that makes some sense...


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 16, 2005)

What happens if you drag and drop the file to the Photoshop app, or just drop it on the Photoshop icon when present in your Dock?


----------



## JPigford (Feb 16, 2005)

DeltaMac said:
			
		

> What happens if you drag and drop the file to the Photoshop app, or just drop it on the Photoshop icon when present in your Dock?


It just brings Photshop into focus. It doesn't open the file. I figure it's got to be some setting somewhere as a few computers at work do the same thing to will some others will do open them fine.


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 16, 2005)

just curious, do you have the extensions turned on?


----------



## JPigford (Feb 16, 2005)

nb3004 said:
			
		

> just curious, do you have the extensions turned on?


Yes.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 20, 2005)

i have the same problem.  directly opeing a file to photoshop (rightclick>open with...>photoshop) just opens potatochop and then .... nothing. i have to physically go file>open in photoshop and find it


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2005)

What version of PS?


----------



## Randman (Feb 20, 2005)

Afte thinking about it, I'd suggest trashing PS and all of its associated files and simply reinstalling again and see if that helps the problem. Also, repair permissions if you haven't.


----------



## JPigford (Feb 20, 2005)

Randman said:
			
		

> What version of PS?


I'm using CS.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 21, 2005)

Make sure your icon is the Photoshop CS icon for the file you want to open.

Click the icon once, then "Get Info" (Command/Apple Key + I). Look for the "Open With" tab. Select your photoshop version in this list. Then, I would click "Change All" so all .psd files open with your Photoshop CS.

In rare cases (and this is true on my mac) sometimes this functionality is lost due to a bug in your operating system. Might need a full reinstall if the aforementioned doesn't work, but might be a bit drastic a solution for your needs.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 21, 2005)

By "functionality" I mean being able to double-click a file and have its app open it directly.


----------



## mseydel (Mar 3, 2005)

I had the same exact problem due to a glitch in the installed script that I was
running as apart of a full .dmg of all sytem software. I'd just re-install CS if
I were you...the problem I encountered was supposedly tracked back to mixing up the serial numbers for CS Standard and Pro; if someone could de-bunk that story, I 'd appreciate it; that just doesn't sound right...


----------

